# Scott CR1 rear-end stiffness question



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Got my CR1. My times are the best. She's fast and stiff... Actually too stiff for long rides.
I noticed the rear triangle is super stout with that mono-stay. 

I was thinking how to make it a touch more vertically compliant. Then it would be perfect. 

Have you guys tried shimming the seat tube down to a 27.2 and running a titanium seat post? 
I am thinking the smaller diameter and dampening characteristics of titanium would make a big difference. 

BTW-- It's 16.23 pounds and will be under 16 with my new Zero G brakes. Not bad for a 58cm.

Here's a photo:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

skygodmatt said:


> Got my CR1. My times are the best. She's fast and stiff... Actually too stiff for long rides.
> I noticed the rear triangle is super stout with that mono-stay.
> 
> I was thinking how to make it a touch more vertically compliant. Then it would be perfect.
> ...


 


I'd try letting some psi off your tires first...and the best part, it's free.



perdy bike BTW


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*I did that*

I'm running Pro Race 2 tires. I let them down to 108 psi. I weigh 180 and am 6'2".

It helped a little...but I need more. Plus, I want as much performance as possible.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd consider swapping saddles before I changed the seatpost. The stock saddle that came with my CR1 SL was pretty light but pretty hard. I went back to my Fizik Arione and it made a significant difference.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

FWIW, you could shed 50g maybe more, if you cut the steerer tube and lost the 2cm spacers on top and bottom. Plus, it would really sex the bike up, imho. What with your weight saving comment and all.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*yep...I have a different saddle*

I bought the Frame/Fork and have tried 2 saddles. Currently I am using a Specialized Toupe. It's hard but hits me right.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Very True*

Yep...I am cutting it when I am absolutely sure the position is right. No rush.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

to answer your question...yes the seatpost would make a big difference. going to either carbon or ti w/ a shim would make a difference.

what will make the biggest difference, however is the wheels. K's are notorious to be vertically stiff


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Going titanium*

I bought an Alien titanium post in 27.2 with a shim. I figure I should get some flex and vibes absorbed. If that doesn't work then I'll consider new wheels. I'd hate to do that however as my SL's are fast and stiff. If I do, I amy go with those new Specialized Roval's. The polished hubs look nice. They weigh in at 1500 grams. A good all around wheel set.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Okay...it feels just right now.*

Well,

For those of you that think your awesome CR1 is a tad stiff for longer rides, I have a great solution:

I installed a Titanium seat post in 27.2 with an adapter shim for our 31.6 seat tube. The smaller post diameter and the dampening and slight flex of titanium works just great! The bike feels right. It took the edge off the major jolts while still enabling a solid feel. It's a good compliment to a stiff carbon frame. Also, another option would be to go with the specialized carbon post they put on their Tarmac SL. It has that small elastomer window to absorb as well. I wanted my post to last forever so I went Ti.

For us weight weenies, the 10cm long shim was 24 grams and the seat post was 151 grams for a total of 175 grams. Not bad.

Matthew 

Here's a photo:


----------

